# old lewmar winch mystery



## davester (Aug 8, 2007)

I went to disassemble a winch for the first time today, and came away confused. In all the pictures and diagrams I have seen, the gear spindles have a head, like a nail, that can be used to lift them up so the gears can be removed. On mine, I can't see anyway to remove the gear spindles (except maybe by removing the winch from the deck):









So I started searching online, and now I am confused about what model they are. On top they say Lewmar 43ST (and I believe they would be from the Wavegrip series). However, when I compare them to diagrams online, the base looks closer to the 42ST. Do you think a previous owner mixed and matched parts?
My winch (I neglected to photo the drum):









Lewmar wavegrip 43ST/46ST diagram:








from: http://www.pyacht.com/graphics/Lew_WG_4346st.gif

Lewmar wavegrip 42ST diagram:








from: http://www.oysterbayboatshop.com/pdf/lewmar/V3/L3_42st.pdf

Regardless of the model, it looks like the gear spindles should have heads on them. The winches are working fine, I just want to clean and grease/oil them. Any help/ suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
thanks,
dave


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

There are some winches that you do have to actually have to unbolt to be able to remove the gears. I was thinking that they were old Barlows but I could be mistaken.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

I have similar winches (*had* actually, just replaced one today and will replace the second tomorrow).

These winches must be unbolted to access gear spindles. I found a schematic somewhere on the web that confirmed this, can't find it now - but in any case, that's the way it is.

BTW, if anyone needs a pair of old but working Lewmar 40s - I'll let them go cheap


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

brak define cheap, if cheap enough maybe


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

scottyt said:


> brak define cheap, if cheap enough maybe


Don't know yet  Normally to price stuff like that I check Ebay and whatever things *sell* for (at auction, and actually sold) - is it. I'll have to take a peak and see if anyone has a pair of Lewmar 40s or similar (tomorrow, if you don't mind).


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Our secondaries and deck winches are the same model 43ST's. I am usually able to get the pins out by working the dull side of an Exacto knife blade into the space between the top edge of the pin and the framework. The fit isn't very close and there's not much holding the pin in place save gravity and grease. A friend of ours with the same winches had difficulty and ended up drilling a very small hole in the top of his pins .and then slowly turning a small "easy out" tool into the hole. Once it grabbed, he simply lifted up and the pit slid out quite easily.

FWIW...

s/v HyLyte


----------



## davester (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks... I will try working them free tomorrow, and maybe try drilling. I'd rather not remove them, but I guess it might be necessary. I'll report back.


----------



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

Just grease them and button them back up. If they aint broke, don't fix them.


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

Sorry to tell ya Dave, but it looks as though someone assembled it with the pins down. I think mine is exactly the same as yours, and the pin fits both ways. Mine were up, like the diagram.


----------



## davester (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, I was hoping to be in the same situation as svHyLyte, but the spindles on mine are a tight fit, so I couldn't work them out. I tried drilling one spindle a little, but wasn't able to lift it (maybe they are upside down, though I can't fathom why!) I unbolted one winch, but couldn't get it free from the deck. Not sure if it was bedded in something permanaent, or if I wasn't trying hard enough. I didn't have anything flat like a putty knife, and I was trying to use a screwdriver. It seemed like I would crack the gel coat long before getting that winch free. 

So I think I am going to go with AllThumbs advice. 'If it aint broke don't fix it' is not my favorite approach to maintanence issues, but the winches seem to be working fine... (turn smoothly, nice clicking action)... and so I think I am going to just clean and re-grease the parts that are accessible, and maybe replace them in a couple of years with a model that is more easily serviced. 
Thanks to all for the tips and advice.
Dave


----------

